# Home PT/INR



## Cloudjourney (Oct 20, 2010)

Good Morning,

We have several patients that use a home PT/INR monitoring system.  They call in the results to our office and the Doctor will review and adjust medication as needed.  I'm having trouble finding an appropriate code.  I was thinking 99091 - some carriers do not reimburse for this code.  Possible 98966?  Any thoughts? 

Thank you for your time!
Ann


----------



## Cloudjourney (Oct 20, 2010)

I think I figured it out:

G0250 - Medicare

99091 - Commercial

  Includes 4 interpretations, can only be billed once per month.


----------

